# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  I use to smoke pot now I smoke meats

## Montana

http://www.smoking-meat.com/july-16-...n-ribeye-steak This is a great way to do a steak.

----------

potlatch (08-15-2015),TheOneWhoIs (06-12-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Dammit, now you and @potlatch done made me hongry.

----------

Montana (08-15-2015),potlatch (08-15-2015)

----------


## potlatch

> Dammit, now you and @potlatch done made me hongry.


Lol, I just finished eating Bar-B-Qed chicken so add that to your list!  I have to say that the ribeye steak sounds really good to me...

----------

Montana (08-15-2015)

----------


## Montana

It is one of the best. Try it sometime and let me know what you think..?

----------

potlatch (08-15-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

:Smilie Thud: 

 :Injured:  

 :Cheers:

----------

Montana (08-15-2015),potlatch (08-15-2015)

----------


## Montana

Thats it minus the Budlight lime.

----------


## potlatch

> 


Ummm Ummm Ummm............ I'm glad I just ate or I'd be yearning for that!

----------


## Jen

Ohhhh.........looks delicious.

----------


## Montana

I have found a great way to incorporate shrimp with it as well. Wash the shrimp with the shell on remove legs and towel dry. Place grill mates Mesquite in bowl and add hot teriyaki sauce to moisten. Coat the shrimp and deep fry for a couple minutes. Eat it shell and all. Great sweet hot flavor .

----------

potlatch (08-15-2015)

----------


## potlatch

> I have found a great way to incorporate shrimp with it as well. Wash the shrimp with the shell on remove legs and towel dry. Place grill mates Mesquite in bowl and add hot teriyaki sauce to moisten. Coat the shrimp and deep fry for a couple minutes. Eat it shell and all. Great sweet hot flavor .



Oh, quit, QUIT, LOL. All of my favorite foods..........except Chinese - you cook that too? hehe

----------

Montana (08-15-2015)

----------


## Montana

Some along with vietnamese with no Dog meat included.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> http://www.smoking-meat.com/july-16-...n-ribeye-steak This is a great way to do a steak.


As long as you are not smoking "poles". Leave that pole smokin' to the rainbow crowd and other assorted democratic idgits.

----------


## michaelr

I will put my smoking skills against anyones, but I also smoke a little pot for my pain....and sometimes just because I can!

----------


## East of the Beast

How do you keep it lit?

----------


## East of the Beast

:Weedsmoking:

----------


## Sheldonna

> http://www.smoking-meat.com/july-16-...n-ribeye-steak This is a great way to do a steak.


Oh, I've been craving smoked brisket.  My ex-hubby smoked a brisket on a regular smoker one time that was so good I had to sneak into the fridge and grab some til it was gone...lol.  Haven't had any that good in decades.  Uh....brisket, that is.

----------


## Montana

lol Columbian gold charcol.

----------

East of the Beast (08-16-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> lol Columbian gold charcol.


Charcoal? 



There is my ''charcoal''....

----------


## QuaseMarco

*I use to smoke pot now I smoke meats.

*I recommend you plead the 5th on that 1st part. I don't guess corned beef is smoked but I've had a strong hankering for a Ruben for the last week.
I'm headed to the pub to get me one....... along with some scotch and a beer.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Charcoal? 
> 
> 
> 
> There is my ''charcoal''....


That looks like an older Apache fold down trailer in the driveway. I am an Apache aficionado from the early 1960's when my dad brought one home one day.

----------


## michaelr

> That looks like an older Apache fold down trailer in the driveway. I am an Apache aficionado from the early 1960's when my dad brought one home one day.


It's a Jayco Eagle. I've owned it for about 4 years, bought it used. We beat the hell out of it and enjoy every second of it. I'm mounting radios in it this fall, and solar panels on the roof.

----------


## Swedgin

I quit smoking Cigs, and, have rediscovered Cigars.

DAMN, but tobacco can actually taste GOOD.

I forgot the joys of a nice Gar, smoked over 45 mins- 1 hour......

----------


## tiny1

> *I use to smoke pot now I smoke meats.
> 
> *I recommend you plead the 5th on that 1st part. I don't guess corned beef is smoked but I've had a strong hankering for a Ruben for the last week.
> I'm headed to the pub to get me one....... along with some scotch and a beer.


No, if you smoke corned beef, you are half way to making Pastrami.

I don't usually necro threads, but was wondering if anyone had ever smoked a meatloaf?

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> http://www.smoking-meat.com/july-16-...n-ribeye-steak This is a great way to do a steak.


Phew! for a minute there I thought I read that you now "smoke poles". Don't scare me like that.

----------


## TheOneWhoIs

> http://www.smoking-meat.com/july-16-...n-ribeye-steak This is a great way to do a steak.


"That steak can smoke me anytime"!

----------


## Trinnity

I think a big ole pork chop could be cooked the same way.
 @TheOneWhoIs, do they have American style pork BBQ where you live?

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> No, if you smoke corned beef, you are half way to making Pastrami.
> 
> I don't usually necro threads, but was wondering if anyone had ever smoked a meatloaf?


Yes. Awesome and easy in the propane smoker.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I think a big ole pork chop could be cooked the same way.
>  @TheOneWhoIs, do they have American style pork BBQ where you live?


Pork steaks(Boston butt/shoulder) are the bomb in the smoker. Not dry like pork chops. 
I slice them thin and make Tasso for gumbo/stew/soup/jambalaya/pastalaya.

----------


## TheOneWhoIs

American Beef Rules! :Headbang:

----------


## tiny1

> Yes. Awesome and easy in the propane smoker.


I have an offset stick burner.  Classic BBQ.  
So, I did the Meatloaf.  
Mixed the 90/10 beef (2 lbs) with Jimmy Dean Spicy sausage(1 lb), and 1/2 lb pork chorizo.  Couple of eggs, onion, bell pepper and celery, finely diced, Panko bread crumbs, herbs and spices,  and some sweet and smokey BBQ sauce.  Made a loaf.  Smoked for 2 1/2 hours at 250, and then sauced it and let the sauce set.  Topped with ketchup, for a classic look.  Removed it at 157 F internal temp.  Rested 10 minutes.

It was a little dense, not badly, but I think I worked the meat a little too much.  But the FLAVOR......Incredible.  Awesome.  The BEST meatloaf I ever made.  My wife agreed.  She NEVER eats leftovers.  She wore out some BBQ meatloaf sandwiches.

Give it a try.  Cheap, easy and delicious.

----------


## tiny1

> American Beef Rules!


Oh yeah.  I agree.
I age my own beef.  I age Rib loins, strip loins, and Sirloins.  I age a chuck, occasionally for burger, or chuck eye steaks.  I get a roast off of it once in a while.
I also smoke Plate Ribs.  Some people call 'em Dino Ribs.   Huge.  They come three ribs to a rack.  I cut them into single ribs, so I get rub and sear on all sides.
I am a beef carnivore.  Well omnivore, but the veggies are just support players in the play.   
And, I love me some brisket.  I like to smoke a whole packer brisket.  Point and flat.  I slice the flat, and make burnt ends from the point.  Absolutely amazing.
I am working on a home made corned beef and home made pastrami.  I'll let you know.

----------

